# Mein Shop :)



## Sascha11011987 (17. November 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/sch/saschal1987/m.html?_dmd=1


----------



## Sascha11011987 (20. November 2011)

wenige Minuten noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha11011987 (24. November 2011)

Und mal wieder was zum Thema Bike


----------



## Sascha11011987 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hab wieder was im Shop  zum Thema Bike


----------



## Sascha11011987 (11. Dezember 2011)

Schaut rein es lohnt sich! 

Schönen 3. Advent Wunsch ich euch!


----------



## Sascha11011987 (24. Juni 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320930864051?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_882wt_132


----------



## Sascha11011987 (1. Juli 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320936826964?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_500wt_1046


----------



## Sascha11011987 (5. Juli 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320939296456?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_500wt_1046


----------



## Sascha11011987 (16. Juli 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hercules-Dj-Control-MP3-E2-/320945716834?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D641171810427246137%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Sascha11011987 (19. Juli 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320948665566?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_500wt_1046


----------



## Sascha11011987 (2. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320956826613?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_500wt_1054


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha11011987 (9. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320960261031?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_500wt_1052


----------



## Sascha11011987 (9. August 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320960655508?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_500wt_1052


----------



## Sascha11011987 (9. Oktober 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/320997356101?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_522wt_1073


----------



## kantoomo (11. Oktober 2012)

Cool danke erst einmal für den Shop Link  

Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen mit anderen Auktionshäusern? Habe gesehen, dass man auch eine Auktion auf auctionata.com/versteigerungen-auktionen einstellen kann. Wie läuft das denn dort? Ich kenne das heute nur von Ebay und bin mir da nicht so sicher, ob das bei anderen Auktionshäusern auch so reibungslos abläuft. 

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Sascha11011987 (19. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321027230339?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649#ht_570wt_1105


----------

